

Eleven Years of Erlang - khingebjerg
http://prog21.dadgum.com/64.html

======
pragmatic
I wonder what he does with Erlang? Does he do work for clients, is it a
company, is it just private projects.

I have a lot of languages that I love (python, et al) that I don't get to user
nearly as much as I would like.

[unqualified assumption] I would think it would be hard to find jobs in
Erlang.

~~~
dlsspy
> I would think it would be hard to find jobs in Erlang.

I've got a few cold calls over the years from companies in my area
specifically asking for erlang experience.

I'm currently primarily writing erlang code at work. I've use it at my two
jobs before this, though not primarily.

It's good technology, but I don't typically hire people who know good
technology. I hire people who can recognize and create good technology. One of
the erlang rock stars I hired at my current company did not know erlang a
couple months ago.

